# Diclofenac / Pleurisy



## kyja2011 (Feb 6, 2011)

Taking diclofenac due to having pleurisy and broken ribs. Suppose to be starting IVF next week. What should I do?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Are you on a long protocol down regulation from day 21 or on short protocol from day 2, or some other?
If you are down regulating from day 21 it is going to be sometime before egg collection - well over one week before you even start stimming.

If you have broken ribs and infection it is really, really important that you are not in so much pain that you cannot cough as this could lead to a serious pneumonia that needs treatment in hospital.
I work in ICU and we have to keep a close eye on broken rib patients to prevent chest infections setting in.

It is best that you do not have diclofenac around embryo transfer. NSAIDS can affect implantation I have read.

I was given diclofenac as a suppository prior to both my egg collections and still got pregnant both times - one on day 3 and one on day 5 transfers. I know I am only a clinical trial of one, but my clinic give this to everyone and have good success rates.

Diclofenac stays in the body for about 12 hours.

If you are worried about your pain and the treatment then maybe you should discuss with the doctor.

Paracetamol should be first line, but if you need something else then this should be weighed up carefully.


----------

